# Leleupi and Demasoni?



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been planning on setting up a 33G (48" x 12" x 13") tank with a dozen demasoni and a half dozen yellow labs.

Now I am wondering whether it would work to have a half dozen leleupi instead of the yellow labs. Would that work?


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I think because male leleupis are aggressive fish, it would depend on how many males you have.
I don't know how demasoni and leleupis would mix otherwise...sounds like a strange mix because one is malawi and the other tanganyikan.

You might be the first one to suggest it thought 8)


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks. Anyone have any other thoughts?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They have conflicting territorial needs. It might work, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Fogelhund. Can you elaborate?


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

My only issue would be diet. The leloupi is a carnivore. The demasoni is a herbivore. To much meaty foods and high prtien diet will cause bloat in the demasoni. Labs and demasoni work well because they can thrive on a heavy veggie diet. The leloupi and demasoni would look great, but the health of one or the other would probably suffer.

Steve


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I feed both my calvus and my malawi (separate tanks) NLS and it at least appears to have been working well (I've had the calvus a little under a year). Wouldn't NLS would work for lel. and dem. in the same tank?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

cholile said:


> I feed both my calvus and my malawi (separate tanks) NLS and it at least appears to have been working well (I've had the calvus a little under a year). Wouldn't NLS would work for lel. and dem. in the same tank?


The only issue I can see is that these fish will be competing for the same rock work. Substrate spawners can be a PITA when they spawn, so that would be my big concern. I'd try it out and see what happens.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I plan to have two 33G tanks. The other will have 4-6 occies, 4-6 calvus, and a third fish. Would 6 leleupi work?

If so, I can try them with the demasoni and if that does not work then just stick them in the tank with the other tangs.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Leleupi usually don't get on with shellies so I wouldn't suggest adding them to the Tang tank. Besides, with all the occies and altos that aquarium will be crowded as is.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Good to know in terms of leleupi, but why would occies + calvus be crowded? Only 33G, but it's 48" long so lots of territory.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought you were talking about adding a third fish and then the leleupi. You'll be fine with the 6 calvus and the occies. If you want a third fish try some of the smaller julies.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

ahh, got it. yea, i'd other go with julies or, if at all possible, so smaller cyps, but i worry that the latter would crowd the tank, especially b/c it's only 12" long.

in any event, it sounds like i can give it a shot with the demasoni + leleupi, but if it doesn't work, then i won't have anywhere to put them. i want occies and calvus for the other tank, but a third group (ideally with bright color like leleupi) is what i'd like to get in there.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe this is what you are looking for for the tang tank?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2148
Some J.ornatus are very nicely coloured and well behaved (in comparison to leleupi anyway) but you have to get the right one :thumb:
But to be honest I am not sure I would add anything, it sounds nice and full as it is.

Again I would be reluctant to mix substrate spawners with the Malawis.
You just can not crowd out their aggression as well as you can with Mbuna I think.
But think you would have better luck with the J ornatus than with leleupi if you are determined to give it a go.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks 24tropheus.

I actually have a a similar juile (regani). There are very few tangs that make the color splash I'm looking for and leleupi fit the bill, but it sounds like putting leleupi with occies in any tank, and certainly any 33G tank, even if it is 48" long, just is not the way to go.

So it'll be 12 demasoni and 6 labs in one tank and then 4 to 6 occies, 4 to 6 calvus, and maybe maybe some third group, though i'd want cyps or leleupi and neither seems advisable.


----------



## seachicken (Nov 5, 2009)

I have of two Labs and two demasoni and they get a long fine.


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

If I were you I'd give the Demasoni and Leleupi a shot - just spend some time building some dense rockwork and be prepared to pull the Leleupi if it doesn't work out.

Matt


----------

